# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] HADOPI: Si elle peut saigner, on peut la tuer

## Grand_Maître_B

On me dit souvent que je suis de mauvaise foi. Je répondrais que c'est peut être vrai,  surtout si vous êtes suisse ou québécois, mais au moins moi, j'en ai une, de foi. Tandis que vous, vous êtes de peu de foi. Si, si, je vous ai entendu pleurer de toutes les forces de votre âme grise, vos poings levés au ciel, jurant que l'on ne vous y reprendrait plus à croire en la République, l'Etat de droit et Johnny Hallyday. 

Il est vrai que le spectacle n'était guère reluisant ces derniers temps et la naissance compliquée du projet de loi Création et Internet ne m'aidait guère à convaincre les sceptiques de ce que notre système, bien que boiteux et perfectible, peut fonctionner. 

C'est ainsi que, après avoir affronté avec succès les ninjas socialistes (tm), HADOPI devait survivre à la censure des onze sages, composant le Conseil constitutionnel. Et les mauvais esprits de se gausser, comme quoi tout serait avalisé, que le conseil Constitutionnel, c'est du nougat, que tout ça ne sert à rien, qu'on serait mieux en Chine etc... 

Pourtant, pourtant, Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs de peu de foi, la nouvelle vient de tomber, HADOPI est maintenant une bête gravement blessée, puisque le Conseil l'a censurée. 

Selon le site du Monde, le Conseil a considéré que_ "Internet est une composante de la liberté d'expression et de consommation"_, et que _"en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime"_, le Conseil rappelle que _"c'est à la justice de prononcer une sanction lorsqu'il est établi qu'il y a des téléchargements illégaux". "Le rôle de la Haute autorité (Hadopi) est d'avertir le téléchargeur qu'il a été repéré, mais pas de le sanctionner"._

N'ayant pas la décision, je ne peux que vous inciter à la tempérance. Mais, quand même ! 
 Réintroduire la justice dans le circuit de la riposte revient purement et simplement à anéantir l'équilibre de cette loi. On peut imaginer 10000 coupures d'abonnement par jour, pas 10000 procès ! 

Mais nous en saurons plus dès que j'aurais pu disséquer avec vous la décision du Conseil. 
 M'enfin bon, c'est quand même apparemment une sacrée bonne nouvelle.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

Allez on appelle Duke pour la finir maintenant!


Par contre possible d'avoir des caractère plus gros?
Parce que j'ai pas spécialement une mauvaise vu mais ça m'éclate les yeux de lire si petit.
Merci.

En tout cas, grande nouvelle, mais bon la loi bien anticonstitutionnelle de base, fallait pas s'étonner.

----------


## Reizz

Si info confirmée, Bonne nouvelle pour la liberté d'expression et le droit français. Mauvais nouvelle pour la Ministre de la culture qui va sûrement payer son acharnement au prochain remaniement.

----------


## dalgwen

WOUHOU!
Je suis heureux, il y a donc des organes de l'état en qui on peut avoir confiance. Merci le CC, sincèrement.

NB:



> ne m'aidait guère à convaincre les sceptiques *de ce que* notre système, bien que boiteux et perfectible, peut fonctionner.


"convaincre que", non ?

----------


## shivu

C'est une nouvelle qui, si elle est confirmée, fait terriblement plaisir.

J'avais des doutes quant à la décision du Conseil. Mais je suis rassuré de voir qu'il reste des garants des libertés publiques dans notre pays.

Maintenant, il y a la LOPPSI. Mais c'est un autre combat.

(je n'aurais pas dû être aussi pessimiste, finalement).

Shivu

----------


## ToasT

C'est beau comme un fromage.

----------


## Kofi

En un mot comme en cent :

"Youpi tralala".

Ha, et aussi :

"Owned!"  ::P:

----------


## bestam

Ourah, on est tous des innocents!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Jacques Chirac et sa clique dans le rôle de Schwarzy et les autres pour traquer le prédator , je ne l'aurai pas cru...
En tout cas j'adore ce featuring , j'attends un remake avec impatience  :;):

----------


## Neirbo

Moi j'trouve ça nul, cette loi aurait vraiment pu aider les internautes et améliorer les revenus des petits artistes !




Nan j'déconne

----------


## Tryhl

Ah ! Ca fait plaisir ! Anéfé, c'est une belle victoire 
Bouh Albanel : game over

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...009.42666.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Youpi.  ::lol:: 

Bon en même temps, le CC a fait son travail, rien de plus.
Au moins ils ne se sont pas laissés avoir, et ça c'est déjà bien plus parlant.

----------


## Say hello

Sinon elle avait pas dit qu'elle dégageait si ça loi passait pas?

ça tient toujours à votre avis?
ça serait tellement bien...

----------


## Neirbo

Petit lien :

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...-2009580dc.pdf

Edit : grilled

----------


## Graouu

Par ici la décison dans le détail cher Maitre  :B): 

Et le communiqué de presse du CC 

Bon rassurez moi, çà passe au Jo, donc normalement plsu de recours possible après le CC ?

Frack, double grilled !

----------


## Algent

Need une assemblée pleine de nelson la, tout de suite :D

----------


## Seboss

HADOPI gisant terrassée, que va-t-il advenir de son sidekick LOPSI ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Petit lien :
> 
> http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...-2009580dc.pdf
> 
> Edit : grilled





> Par ici la décison dans le détail cher Maitre 
> 
> Et le communiqué de presse du CC 
> 
> Bon rassurez moi, çà passe au Jo, donc normalement plsu de recours possible après le CC ?


Oui merci  ::):  Je vais lire ça à tête reposée et essayez de vous jurigeeker le tout prochainement !!

----------


## olih

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on ne verra jamais les décrets d'applications  ::ninja::

----------


## laskov

On attend avec impatience la mise a mort de la bête hadopi (pensé aussi a achevé Albanel en demandant sa démission car c'est pas bien de laissé une créature souffrir)

----------


## Graouu

> HADOPI gisant terrassée, que va-t-il advenir de son sidekick LOPSI ?


Lopsi a revoir à mon avis, si je ne dis pas de la merde, le procédé de filtrage était dans l'article 5 de la loi Hadopi et Lopsi s'asseyant en gros sur cet article (sauf erreur) pour élargir un peu beaucoup le filtrage et autres joyeusetés.......

----------


## needhelp

Ué, je t'ai battu GMB § moi aussi, je suis GMB (comprendra qui peut) et j'ai déjà lu la décision! Franchement, j'ai besoin d'aide pour qu'on m'enlève les lèvres des oreilles tellement j'ai rigolé !

Les vieux servent à quelquechose finalement...
(raye de sa todolist le projet d'extermination des vieux)

----------


## Sk-flown

Non mais déjà, imaginer normal qu'on puisse couper une ligne internet ça m'exaspère grave.

 ::(: 

Imaginez, un type (un moustachu en salopette bleu par ex.), il vient chez vous avez un ciseau, vous parle pas et vous coupe le fil du téléphonne ou de la télé en vous regardant droit dans les yeux, hein, hein?!? ...

 :tired: 

Bon, on est d'accord.

----------


## jeriwen

On peut couper 10000 abonnements par jour, mais pas 10000 procès par jour.
Non... C'est on peut couper 1 abonnement par jour 10000 fois mais pas 1 procès 10000 fois... Non. On peut couper 10000 fois un jour par abonnement mais pas 10000 abonnement par procès. Non... C'est.. Heu..
...
 :;): 


Ha et :



> Par contre possible d'avoir des caractère plus gros?
> Parce que j'ai pas spécialement une mauvaise vu mais ça m'éclate les yeux de lire si petit.
> Merci.


Le cheat suprême : Ctrl + molette (haut)

----------


## shivu

Lien vers le communiqué de presse du Conseil Constitutionnel:

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...sse.42667.html


Le Conseil souligne bien dans son communiqué l'atteinte de la loi à la liberté d'expression.

----------


## Jolaventur

> N'ayant pas la décision, je ne peux que vous inciter à la tempérance. Mais, quand même !


On a gagnay et pis c'est tout.
Cherche pas à nous pourrir la soirée.

----------


## Fenhryl

Houraaaa ::o: 

Reste plus qu'a esperer que la marionette albanel demande sa demission, comme elle l'avait promis (ouais j'ai un doute quand meme).

----------


## olih

> Houraaaa
> 
> Reste plus qu'a esperer que la marionette albanel demande sa demission, comme elle l'avait promis (ouais j'ai un doute quand meme).


Il y a un remaniement ministériel de prévu pour dans pas longtemps, histoire d'avoir jack "J'aime hadopi" lang au ministère.

----------


## FixB

Je l'ai dit ailleurs, mais cet EPIC FAIL est tellement beau que j'aimerais pouvoir le prendre en photo pour le mettre au-dessus de mes chiottes  ::):

----------


## Caerbannog

Champagne \o/

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il y a un remaniement ministériel de prévu pour dans pas longtemps, histoire d'avoir jack "J'aime hadopi" lang au ministère.


D'ailleurs c'était déja dans l'air du temps que Barbanel gicle.

----------


## Graouu

Le Communiqué de l'Alba

----------


## zeblob

Edit: grilled by Graouu, pourriture de lapin! 
Allez, juste pour rire: 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/a...om_hadopi.html




> Christine Albanel se félicite que le principe d’un dispositif pédagogique de prévention du piratage ait été validé par le Conseil constitutionnel. Il s’agit d’une avancée capitale dans la lutte qu’elle entend continuer à mener contre le pillage des droits des créateurs et en faveur d’un Internet civilisé.


 :haha:

----------


## Trebad

> Bon rassurez moi, çà passe au Jo, donc normalement plsu de recours possible après le CC ?


Rien à voir avec la publication au JO, mais en effet, les décisions du CC ne sont pas suceptibles de recours. Définitifs. 
Par contre, pas impossible qu'on nous en remette une couche avec une autre rédaction.

----------


## Kofiers

Haha!  :haha:   En ce moment, il doit bien y avoir une personne en particulier qui doit bien être verte de rage...  :;):

----------


## Graouu

> Rien à voir avec la publication au JO, mais en effet, les décisions du CC ne sont pas suceptibles de recours. Définitifs. 
> Par contre, pas impossible qu'on nous en remette une couche avec une autre rédaction.


Bah j'avais cru lire que la décision du CC passait au jo directement. Donc je me dis si çà passe au Jo (pas les jeux olympiques hein, le journal officiel) ya pas grand chose à faire dérrière.. Ah si, changer de constitution ??? !!  ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

> Le cheat suprême : Ctrl + molette (haut)


C'est à tout les lecteur de faire l'effort de zoomer pour un seul texte dans tout ce qu'ils lisent et ensuite se démerder pour retrouver le zoom d'origine pour lire tout le reste de la page et les commentaire?

Surtout que cette manip fait parfois sauter la mise en page de certaines pages web.

Donc non.

----------


## bigxtra

Je paierais cher pour voir la gueule d'Enrico Macias en ce moment même.

----------


## john

Bon y a pas vraiment de surprise concernant la déclaration d'inconstitutionnalité d'une partie de cette loi. (La majorité des) Tous les juristes s'y attendaient. 
Il est appréciable de constater que le dernier garde-fou de la République fonctionne bien... Pour combien de temps encore??

L'autorité peut toujours exister malgré tout (si le texte est promulgué en l'état), mais elle servira à rien si ce n'est à envoyer des mails d'avertissement aux internautes pour leur dire "Attention, il ne vous reste plus que ... Téléchargements avant d'être poursuivi en justice".

La labellisation des sites est considérée comme constitutionnelle. Bien que ça soit inoffensif tel quel actuellement, je sens venir un mauvais coup avec ce truc. (je commence à avoir l'habitude avec nos politiques) ::(:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le Communiqué de l'Alba


J'ai envie de dire que comme ça cette loi me parait équilibré.

----------


## eolan

Hadopi  :haha: 

Bon, sans dèc' , c'est lequel parmi les vieux croûtons qui a réussi à convaincre ses compères de torpiller Joe Dalton 1er? Jacques ou Valérie?  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le Communiqué de l'Alba


 Dépénalisation = se faire taper dessus, mais pas par la justice ?  ::O:

----------


## lortar

Un avocat de mauvaise foi ? Noooooon, ça n'existe pas.

----------


## Graouu

> Dépénalisation = se faire taper dessus, mais pas par la justice ?


Bah vont bien nous collés un décret qui dira que après le mail d'avertissement on aura Davsi sur le dos et comme çà les tribunaux mourreront étouffés par les millions de pirates ainsi que nos belles prisons françaises.

----------


## Sheraf

> Bah vont bien nous collés un décret qui dira que après le mail d'avertissement on aura Davsi sur le dos et comme çà les tribunaux mourreront étouffés par les millions de pirates ainsi que nos belles prisons françaises.


J'vous rappelle cette histoire...

Ça a finit avec 10.000 euro d'amende avec sursis. Donc nan, on remplira évidemment pas les prisons, mais les amendes peuvent toujours tomber.

----------


## Trebad

> Bah j'avais cru lire que la décision du CC passait au jo directement. Donc je me dis si çà passe au Jo (pas les jeux olympiques hein, le journal officiel) ya pas grand chose à faire dérrière.. Ah si, changer de constitution ??? !!


La décision sera publiée au Journal Officiel, mais ce n'est pas sa publication qui en fait une décision définitive. Toutes les décisions du CC sont rendues en dernière instance, sans appel possible. 
Il est en effet possible, quoique improbable de changer la Constitution mais certainement pas ici ;o)

Comme tu l'as sans doute vu le CC vise essentiellement des dispositions qui figurent dans la déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789, qui a été intégrée à ce que l'on appelle le bloc de constitutionnalité et qui, pour aller vite, fait partie de la constitution et oblige toutes les lois à s'y conformer. 
Par contre le gouvernement va chercher une autre façon de protéger les ayant droits des différentes œuvres piratées sur le net et de sanctionner les piratins. Mais ça va prendre un peu de temps et dans tous les cas je suis convaincu que nous aurons une nouvelle Excellence ministèrielle pour s'en charger.

[Edit] Et confier la suite de la réponse graduée au Juge. 
Bonne chance & courage à nos valeureux magistrats...

----------


## Silver

Dans le communiqué de presse : 




> - L'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789 pose le principe de la présomption d'innocence duquel il résulte que la loi ne saurait, en principe, instituer de présomption de culpabilité en matière répressive (n° 99-411 DC du 16 juin 1999). (...) En méconnaissance de l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789, la loi instituait ainsi, en opérant un renversement de la charge de la preuve, une présomption de culpabilité pouvant conduire à prononcer contre l'abonné des sanctions privatives ou restrictives du droit.


La Déclaration de 1789... Ce n'est pas un truc qu'on avait écrit par hasard ?  ::P:

----------


## jaragorn_99

Alors pour une fois, je dis GG vieux croulant du CC.

----------


## SlyTheSly

En général le CC est pas mauvais, si ?

----------


## olih

En fait ils nous ont simplement refais le même coup que pour DADVSI  ::ninja:: .

----------


## john

> Dans le communiqué de presse : 
> 
> La Déclaration de 1789... Ce n'est pas un truc qu'on avait écrit par hasard ?



C'est pas si faux que ça.
Disons que certains se sont aperçus que le texte était un peu trop extensif dans sa volonté de s'appliquer à tous et qu'ils l'ont bien vite laissé tombé.

----------


## Zap@n

Les hommes de l'ombre du PS ne se sauront pas sacrifiés en vain  ::ninja::

----------


## Dev8

Génial !

Par-contre, GrandMaîtreB, à propos de "en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime", pourtant avec les radars automatiques sur les routes c'est pas l'inverse ? En gros amende d'après la plaque, puis recours possible à postériori par le propriétaire du véhicule s'il arrive à prouver qu'il est innocent. Un peu comme dans HADOPI donc, avec coupure ADSL d'après IP, puis recours possible par l'abonné s'il prouve son innoncence (mais on ne savait pas comment).
D'ailleurs dans le même style de comparaison, l'idée du gouvernement de confisquer le véhicule en cas de récidive notamment, qui pénaliserait alors l'autre conducteur dans un couple par exemple, ben ça rappelle furieusement HADOPI dont la coupure ADSL après récidive pénalisait toute la famille, pas seulement le téléchargeur...

----------


## Trebad

> Génial !
> à propos de "en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime", pourtant avec les radars automatiques sur les routes c'est pas l'inverse ? En gros amende d'après la plaque, puis recours possible à postériori par le propriétaire du véhicule s'il arrive à prouver qu'il est innocent. Un peu comme dans HADOPI donc, avec coupure ADSL d'après IP, puis recours possible par l'abonné s'il prouve son innoncence (mais on ne savait pas comment).
> D'ailleurs dans le même style de comparaison, l'idée du gouvernement de confisquer le véhicule en cas de récidive notamment, qui pénaliserait alors l'autre conducteur dans un couple par exemple, ben ça rappelle furieusement HADOPI dont la coupure ADSL après récidive pénalisait toute la famille, pas seulement le téléchargeur...


A ta première question, le CC répond, dans sont point 17: 

"17. Considérant, en outre, qu’en vertu de l’article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789, tout homme est présumé innocent jusqu’à ce qu’il ait été déclaré coupable ; qu’il en résulte qu’en principe le législateur ne saurait instituer de présomption de culpabilité en matière répressive ; que, toutefois, *à titre exceptionnel*, de telles présomptions peuvent être établies, *notamment en matière contraventionnelle, dès lors qu’elles ne revêtent pas de caractère irréfragable, qu’est assuré le respect des droits de la défense et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l’imputabilité ; "
*
Le gras est moi. L'idée est que le constat de l'infraction ne doit pas être irréfragable - ce qui signifie que le justiciable doit être en mesure d'apporter la preuve contraire et que celle-ci soit recevable. 
Un des problèmes d'Hadopi était que l'internaute lambda n'est pas en mesure de prouver, même s'il est de bonne foi, que son IP a été piratée, sauf à installer un mouchard permanent, mais là on sort aussi du côté exceptionnel. 

Pour ta remarque concernant la confiscation des véhicules, je te renvoie au billet d'Eolas (sur son Excellent blog que milles grâces lui soient rendues) ici: http://maitre-eolas.fr/2009/05/26/14...te-l-eau-tiede

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je suis joie.

----------


## mrFish

> Le Conseil souligne bien dans son communiqué l'atteinte de la loi à la liberté d'expression.


Ahah. Liberté d'expression contre droits d'auteurs.





> Hadopi 
> 
> Bon, sans dèc' , c'est lequel parmi les vieux croûtons qui a réussi à convaincre ses compères de torpiller Joe Dalton 1er? Jacques ou Valérie?


Je crois qu'aucun des deux n'a fait valoir son droit à siéger au conseil constitutionnel.

----------


## Trebad

> Ahah. Liberté d'expression contre droits d'auteurs.
> 
> Je crois qu'aucun des deux n'a fait valoir son droit à siéger au conseil constitutionnel.


Délibéré par le Conseil constitutionnel dans sa séance du 10 juin 2009, où siégeaient : 
M. Jean-Louis DEBRÉ, Président, 
MM. Guy CANIVET, Jacques CHIRAC, Renaud DENOIX de SAINT MARC,
Olivier DUTHEILLET de LAMOTHE, Mme Jacqueline de GUILLENCHMIDT, 
MM. Pierre JOXE et Jean-Louis PEZANT,
Mme Dominique SCHNAPPER 
Et M. Pierre STEINMETZ.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> C'est à tout les lecteur de faire l'effort de zoomer pour un seul texte dans tout ce qu'ils lisent et ensuite se démerder pour retrouver le zoom d'origine pour lire tout le reste de la page et les commentaire?


Ctrl+0 (le chiffre) et tu reviens à la taille normale  ::): 

Sinon, c'est une bonne nouvelle ça !

Reste à savoir si ils ne peuvent pas essayer de nous la refourguer sous un autre nom discretos ; pendant l'été par exemple...
Enfin, ce serait gros quand même.

[Jevoisdesconspirationspartout]Et si tout ça était prévu  ::blink:: 
Maintenant, la main sur le cœur, ILS peuvent dire au lobby des fabricants de zizique "Vous voyez, on a tout essayé mais ça passe ni au niveau de l'Europe ni en France. NOUS sommes vraiment désolés  ::cry:: ".
Sous entendu : merci d'y avoir cru et now go pve bande de nases !
Quant à Albanel, ce serait pas la première à se faire envoyer sciemment au casse-pipe... [/Jevoisdesconspirationspartout]

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Génial !
> 
> Par-contre, GrandMaîtreB, à propos de "en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime", pourtant avec les radars automatiques sur les routes c'est pas l'inverse ? En gros amende d'après la plaque, puis recours possible à postériori par le propriétaire du véhicule s'il arrive à prouver qu'il est innocent. Un peu comme dans HADOPI donc, avec coupure ADSL d'après IP, puis recours possible par l'abonné s'il prouve son innoncence (mais on ne savait pas comment).
> D'ailleurs dans le même style de comparaison, l'idée du gouvernement de confisquer le véhicule en cas de récidive notamment, qui pénaliserait alors l'autre conducteur dans un couple par exemple, ben ça rappelle furieusement HADOPI dont la coupure ADSL après récidive pénalisait toute la famille, pas seulement le téléchargeur...


D'abord, je dois te dire que, toutes les lois n'ont pas forcément été déférées au Conseil constitutionnel, or, ce dernier ne pouvait agir, jusqu'à peu, que si les députés/sénateurs le saisissait. Par exemple, le Conseil s'est intéressé à Hadopi parce que des députés/sénateurs l'ont saisi de la question. Si personne n'avait rien fait, ben HADOPI serait passée tranquillou, en pleine violation de notre constitution. Donc, déjà, il faut savoir que notre droit français est composé de plein de lois qui n'ont jamais été déférées au Conseil et qui sont, par conséquent, virtuellement inconstitutionnelles mais concrètement applicables. 

Mais, dans le cas que tu cites, des radars, ce n'est juridiquement pas pareil que HADOPI. 

En effet, la contravention est établie par un agent assermenté, or, l'article 537 du Code de procédure pénale nous dit que la preuve contraire des énonciations contenues dans les procès-verbaux peut être rapportée par écrit ou par témoin.

En outre, selon l'article 23 du Code de la route, les infractions routières sont de la compétence de l'ordre judiciaire, devant lesquelles le respect de la présomption d'innocence et des droits de la défense constituent des principes absolus. 

Enfin, le prévenu dispose de la faculté de faire examiner sa cause par un second degré de juridiction.

Or, HADOPI, ce n'est pas ça. Enfin, ça _n'était_ pas ça.  ::): 

Pour faire simple, la preuve contraire ne pouvait pas être rapportée par écrit ou par témoin, mais que par le mouchard du gouvernement, si on l'avait installé dans l'ordinateur. 

Enfin, la présomption d'innocence est violée car l'adresse ip n'est absolument pas l'équivalent d'une plaque minéralogique. Mais alors, absolument pas de chez absolument pas. Du coup, le fait que ton adresse ip soit topée par HADOPI ne devrait certainement pas déclencher une sanction automatique. Et encore moins une sanction automatique qu'un recours judiciaire ne suspend pas et qu'un recours judiciaire rejettera si tu n'as pas le mouchard gouvernemental pour t'épauler. 

En gros donc, Pour HADOPI: sur la base d'une info peu fiable (l'adresse ip), on a une sanction automatique qu'une contestation judiciaire ne suspend pas, et que de toutes les façons, on ne peut combattre que si on a installé un mouchard gouvernemental. 

Alors que pour les contraventions routières: sur la base d'une info assez fiable (la plaque minéralogique) on a une sanction que l'on peut combattre conformément à notre droit classique, c'est à dire par le moyen de témoignage ou par écrit. Sans compter que la saisine du juge judiciaire peut être suspensive si on fait un référé suspension (cad que si tu as une sanction de retrait de permis, et que tu as saisi le juge en annulation + en référé suspension et que c'est accepté, tu gardes ton permis tant qu'une décision définitive n'est pas prononcée. En outre, s'il s'agit simplement d'une décision de retrait de quelques points, tu peux contester tranquillou cette décision puisque tu conserves ton permis, tu n'es donc pas embêté par l'éventuelle lenteur du tribunal. 

D'ailleurs, combien d'entre vous ont conduit trop vite, reçu une amende avec sanctions de points et demandé à un pote qui n'utilise pas vraiment son permis de déclarer qu'il était au volant du véhicule à ce moment là, et du coup, c'est à lui qu'on retire des points ? L'équivalent aurait été impossible pour HADOPI  ::): 

Ceci étant dit, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire la DC du Conseil, mais ça va me prendre qq jours si je veux jurigeeker tout ça comme il faut.

EDIT: j'avais pas vu ta réponse Trebad! Bien analysé!

----------


## john

> Génial !
> 
> Par-contre, GrandMaîtreB, à propos de "en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime", pourtant avec les radars automatiques sur les routes c'est pas l'inverse ? En gros amende d'après la plaque, puis recours possible à postériori par le propriétaire du véhicule s'il arrive à prouver qu'il est innocent. Un peu comme dans HADOPI donc, avec coupure ADSL d'après IP, puis recours possible par l'abonné s'il prouve son innoncence (mais on ne savait pas comment).
> D'ailleurs dans le même style de comparaison, l'idée du gouvernement de confisquer le véhicule en cas de récidive notamment, qui pénaliserait alors l'autre conducteur dans un couple par exemple, ben ça rappelle furieusement HADOPI dont la coupure ADSL après récidive pénalisait toute la famille, pas seulement le téléchargeur...


Rien à rajouter à ce qu'à dit Grand Maitre B si ce n'est que le Conseil Constitutionnel répond à cette question dans le paragraphe 17 de la décision:

"toutefois, à titre exceptionnel, de telles présomptions (de culpabilité) peuvent être établies, notamment en matière contraventionnelle, dès lors qu'elles ne revêtent pas de caractère irréfragable, qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité"

Cela est valable pour les contraventions  qui ne sont pas privatives ou restrictives de droits (Je ne sais pas si cela ne concerne que les contraventions ou toutes les infractions non restrictives de droit). Tout le contraire d'Hadopi dixit le paragraphe 18.

----------


## SAYA

> On me dit souvent que je suis de mauvaise foi. Je répondrais que c'est peut être vrai,* surtout si vous êtes suisse ou québécois, mais au moins moi, j'en ai une, de foi. Tandis que vous, vous êtes de peu de foi. Si, si, je vous ai entendu pleurer de toutes les forces de votre âme grise, vos poings levés au ciel, jurant que l'on ne vous y reprendrait plus à croire en la République, l'Etat de droit et Johnny Hallyday. 
> 
> Il est vrai que le spectacle n'était guère reluisant ces derniers temps et la naissance compliquée du projet de loi Création et Internet ne m'aidait guère à convaincre les sceptiques de ce que notre système, bien que boiteux et perfectible, peut fonctionner. 
> 
> C'est ainsi que, après avoir affronté avec succès les ninjas socialistes (tm), HADOPI devait survivre à la censure des onze sages, composant le Conseil constitutionnel. Et les mauvais esprits de se gausser, comme quoi tout serait avalisé, que le conseil Constitutionnel, c'est du nougat, que tout ça ne sert à rien, qu'on serait mieux en Chine etc... 
> 
> Pourtant, pourtant, Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs de peu de foi, la nouvelle vient de tomber, HADOPI est maintenant une bête gravement blessée, puisque le Conseil l'a censurée. 
> 
> Selon le site du Monde, le Conseil a considéré que_ "Internet est une composante de la liberté d'expression et de consommation"_, et que _"en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime"_, le Conseil rappelle que _"c'est à la justice de prononcer une sanction lorsqu'il est établi qu'il y a des téléchargements illégaux". "Le rôle de la Haute autorité (Hadopi) est d'avertir le téléchargeur qu'il a été repéré, mais pas de le sanctionner"._
> ...


Clap, clap, clap Merci G_M_B pour cette excellente news.
Ce n'était pas possible que le Conseil Constitutionnel tranche autrement, sinon c'en était fini de notre Constitution ! Et j'aurais perdu tout espoir dans nos lois.
Ca va pleurer ce soir dans les chaumières !
Notre bon Niko -déjà qu'il a pas été écouté et qu'il s'est pris 60% de non votants, voilà que les sages lui assènent une autre claque et vlà qu'il arrête pas de taper du pied
Du coup pas de bonne soirée pour sa dulcinée (déjà qu'elle pleure ses droits d'auteur, il va même pas la consoler)
Et la pôvre Christine qui se tient la tête à deux mains, qu'avait tellement planché pour essayer de comprendre contre quoi elle voulait cette loi
Sans oublier les québecois, les belges et les suisses qui doivent bouder dans leur coin !!!!!
Ah ! C'est vraiment nous les meilleurs !!!! ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## sissi

Youpi !

 :B):  :B):  :B):

----------


## SAYA

> Edit: grilled by Graouu, pourriture de lapin! 
> Allez, juste pour rire: 
> http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/a...om_hadopi.html





> Christine Albanel tient à remercier l’ensemble des créateurs, des salariés,     des entreprises et des organisations représentatives de l’audiovisuel, du     cinéma, de la musique et de l’Internet, en France et dans le monde entier, du     soutien qu’ils lui ont constamment manifesté dans la conduite de ce projet.


  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  elle a pas dû lire cp

----------


## Dev8

Merci Trebad, GMB et John pour les explications !

----------


## Graouu

> Hadopi: L'UMP veut une _"réponse rapide"_
> 
> Réagissant par voie de communiqué, le porte-parole de l'UMP, Frédéric Lefebvre, a _"pris acte de la décision"_ du Conseil constitutionnel de censurer le volet sanction de la loi Hadopi. De son point de vue, _"la décision du Conseil Constitutionnel valide en quasi totalité le texte"_. Pour l'appliquer, il demande à la justice une réponse _"rapide, efficace[...] et si nécessaire, une disposition législative[...]le plus rapidement possible"_.




http://www.lejdd.fr/cmc/scanner/cult...018.html?popup 




> Le député UMP Frédéric Lefebvre a pour sa part proposé qu'une loi « à article unique » soit rapidement adoptée par le Parlement afin de répondre aux objections du Conseil constitutionnel


http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2816...lie-rompt.html

----------


## Bouba

Je viens de lire que la CNIL était réintroduite dans la gestion des données personnelles. Double full frontal.

----------


## Nyrius

Owned ! 
C'est une sacrée bonne nouvelle !  ::): 

Sinon je viens de lire ça : 



> Par ailleurs, avant le scrutin, l'entourage du chef de l'Etat martelait le souci de Nicolas Sarkozy de poursuivre l'ouverture.
> 
> Ainsi, le nom du maire adjoint à la Culture de Paris, Christophe Girard, est revenu avec insistance pour remplacer Christine Albanel. L'intéressé a affirmé dimanche soir à l'AFP que l'offre ne lui a pas été faite. "Si le président de la République me le propose, je lui demanderai une heure pour en parler à Bertrand Delanoë", a-t-il lancé.


Peut être enfin la fin, de l'acharnement Albanel sur le téléchargement.

----------


## Jolaventur

Entendu sur Inter 




> Guy Carcassone ou autre expert constitutionnaliste
> Déclare, cette loi est morte et enterré, c'est une décision claire nette et précise, la plus sévère du CC depuis dix ans.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Owned ! 
> C'est une sacrée bonne nouvelle ! 
> 
> Sinon je viens de lire ça : 
> 
> 
> Peut être enfin la fin, de l'acharnement Albanel sur le téléchargement.


Tu oublies un peu vite Jack "j'en peux plus de léchouiller Sarko" Lang.

----------


## olih

Si on en croit pcinpact, http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...itutionnel.htm, le cc encadre aussi de manière beaucoup plus stricte le filtrage.

----------


## Nyrius

> Tu oublies un peu vite Jack "j'en peux plus de léchouiller Sarko" Lang.


A la limite je prend aussi. 
Il est d'origine socialiste quand même...  ::ninja:: 

Enfin j'imagine bien, les tribunaux jugé une demande coupure et si elle est requis par le juge, on va voir les appels et les pourvois en cassation pleuvoir.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## gwenladar

C ets marrant y a tout plein d effets  de bords interessants dans la decision du CC:

* L acces a internet est decrit comme une composante de la liberte d expression  et de consommation => liberte fondamentale indirecte http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...itutionnel.htm

Bon ca deja, ca valide l amendement Bono, la france a l air bien con au niveau europeen, a bloquer le Paquet Telecom pour Hadopi et se faire flinguer par le CC pour la meme raison....

* l encadrement de la collecte d ip la rapproche d une donnee personnelle... 

* l encadrement du filtrage: ca, comme le dit PCinpact, ca sent la fin des referes...

----------


## olih

Hadopi, un effet boomrang ?  ::ninja:: 

Edit: le manquement à l'obligation de surveillance passerait aussi à la trappe.

----------


## Zebb

::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Maintenant, comme le dit le gars de la Quadrature, faut pas se réjouir trop vite avec LOPPSI qui arrive à son tour...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Par Eolas, mercredi 10 juin 2009 à 19:30 :: Brève  :: permalien #1446
> 
> Je vous fais une analyse le plus rapidement possible. Pour faire bref : tout le dispositif de sanction aboutissant à la suspension de l'abonnement est annulé par le Conseil constitutionnel. Tout part à la poubelle.
> 
> Donc, oui, Christine Albanel et derrière elle tout le gouvernement a battu le tambour pour faire voter au pas militaire une loi contraire à la Constitution. Vous pouvez vous marrer comme des baleines.
> 
> À très bientôt pour le compte rendu plus complet.


Clair, concis, impeccable.  ::P:

----------


## spongebong

:joie:

Et même 20 minutes claque une vanne typique du net.

----------


## shivu

De l'illusion d'une belle victoire...

Ce n'est parce que le recours à la justice devient obligatoire pour sanctionner un internaute téléchargeant de manière illégale que les internautes ne vont pas voir leur connexion suspendue.

En effet, le conseil a décidé que l'Hadopi ne pouvait pas sanctionner l'internaute mais le juge le pourra. On pourrait penser que 10 000 procès ne pourront avoir lieu mais il existe des procédures en droit français permettant d'aller très vite: le plaider-coupable, en matière sociale: le juge peut-être saisi en la forme des référés statuant en dernier ressort (litige lié aux accords préélectoraux en vue des élections des délégués du personnel, du CE). Le Conseil Constitutionnel n'interdit pas (sous réserve de la décision complète) le principe de la suspension, il interdit à une autorité administrative de la décider.

Le gouvernement va donc pouvoir, sur la base de la décision du conseil, mettre en place un outil judiciaire destiné à faire appliquer la loi. Et nul doute, qu'en ce domaine, il va faire preuve de beaucoup d'imagination.

Mais ce qui fait plaisir, c'est la claque infligé aux ayants droit qui s'étaient assis sur les libertés publiques. Ils avaient oublié que le droit de la propriété intellectuelle, au contraire de la propriété corporelle, est un droit privatif limité dans le temps. Quelle joie également de revoir la CNIL dans la boucle.

Shivu

----------


## BigDams

Merci GMB pour cette news, un vrai rayon de soleil dans la grisaille ambiante (grisaille économique, politique, météorologique...). Marianne ne s'est finalement pas faite violer par Christine A. Vive la république, et vive la France.

----------


## Bouba

> De l'illusion d'une belle victoire...
> 
> 
> 
> Le gouvernement va donc pouvoir, sur la base de la décision du conseil, mettre en place un outil judiciaire destiné à faire appliquer la loi. Et nul doute, qu'en ce domaine, il va faire preuve de beaucoup d'imagination.
> 
> Shivu


 
Mais la Constitution veille au grain, il faut une réforme constitutionnelle pour cela et le gouvernement n'a pas la majorité qualifiée. Les Ninjas
Veillent !!!

----------


## Jolaventur

> A la limite je prend aussi. 
> Il est d'origine socialiste quand même...


Socialiste OK, pro Hadopi OK aussi.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h46 ----------




> Le gouvernement va donc pouvoir, sur la base de la décision du conseil, mettre en place un outil judiciaire destiné à faire appliquer la loi. Et nul doute, qu'en ce domaine, il va faire preuve de beaucoup d'imagination.


Barbanul n'a pas évoquer la mise en place d'une telle structure.

----------


## Nyrius

> Socialiste OK, pro Hadopi OK aussi.


Alors non au secours.  ::|: 
Patrick Bloche ministre !!!  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Alors non au secours. 
> Patrick Bloche ministre !!!


Bloche c'est un incapable, Brard ministre.

----------


## bjone

Grand_Maître_B, tu m'a fait exploser de rire avec ton titre.
Respect.  ::wub::

----------


## gwenladar

> Socialiste OK, pro Hadopi OK aussi.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Barbanul n'a pas évoquer la mise en place d'une telle structure.



Non Lefebvre vient de le faire sur LCI
http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/high-tech/0,...l-aurons-.html

----------


## atavus

Bloche  et Brard président. ::huh:: 
On me dit que c'est pas possible.
Brard avant alors. :^_^: 

Sinon youpi, vive le Conseil constitutionnel, vive Jacque Chi... :WTF:

----------


## chaosdémon

En tout cas vu que pour une coupure internet ,il faut passer par le juge ca va éviter le plus possible les erreurs judiciaire.A propos des socialistes pro hadopi il faut savoir que Badinter a voté pour au Sénat.

Sinon ca me fait marrer de voir l'ancien chef de l'ump (Chirac) donner une claque à son parti avec le conseil constitutionnel.Par contre je m'étonne que Giscard n'y était pas vu tout ancien président de la république est menbre du conseil constitutionnel (Sarkozy deviendra donc un jour membre du conseil)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> (Sarkozy deviendra donc un jour membre du conseil)


Vivement ce jour béni  ::sad::

----------


## Kenpachi

Le nabot s'est fait torpiller par Chirac: c'est la vengeance du serpent à plumes !

----------


## Warzlouf

Yihaaaa ! Oups, pardon mais la tempérance, c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non Lefebvre vient de le faire sur LCI
> http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/high-tech/0,...l-aurons-.html


Forcément moi je suis quelqu'un de bien qui ne regarde pas les médias à la solde du grand capital.

----------


## Reizz

Tiens Lefebvre voudrait inventer une "justice spécifique qui n'aille pas avec une procédure normale des tribunaux" après " l'exception culturelle." pourquoi pas.

Moi je vais demander une exception fiscale car je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui est faire de mes impôts.

----------


## Zebb

Ca tombe quand même mal pour Albanel, juste au moment du remaniement ministériel...

----------


## vive la cliff

Elle a dit par le passé qu'elle se casserait si la loi ne passait pas. 

Cela dit, je l'ai vu tout à l'heure sur France2 et elle n'avait pas l'air si affectée que ça. Elle a même annoncé que le projet suivrait son cour. Sa capacité à encaisser les coup frise le paranormal. Copé, quant à lui, dit que ça sera une autorité judiciaire qui prendrait les sanctions et qu'elles seraient pires. 

http://jt.france2.fr/20h/

(Sinon, il me semble avoir vu Albanel sur une autre chaine déclarant que les premiers courriers partiraient en septembre)

----------


## Montigny

Les sinistres du cafard qui nous gouverne vont bien essayez de passer outre la décision du conseil constitutionnel a mon avis ... ::|:

----------


## fada.thieums

Le titre de l'article est top, mais j'aurai préféré plus grossier, plus vulgaire, genre ce que je viens de lire aussi sur le blog de maitre eolas (rassurez-vous eolas n'a pas changé de ton, c'est juste un com ^^ )




> Le mercredi 10 juin 2009 à 20:52, par Mathaf Hacker
> 
>     Du plomb dans l'Albanel, Hadopi Noku. LLOOOLL


Enfin sans le LLOOOLL
Oué je sais....vulgaire, çay mal...  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les sinistres du cafard qui nous gouverne vont bien essayez de passer outre la décision du conseil constitutionnel a mon avis ...


Quoi ? Ils oseraient passer outre les fondements de la République et de la Démocratie ?

Impensable!




Sinon ouais, m'étonnerait pas qu'ils "ouvrent "une tripotée de "tribunaux" dédié au piratage, le genre qui expédiera 50 affaires par jour et où le juge se contentera d'appliquer la procédure décrite par l'Etat.

----------


## WaGNe4

> Tiens Lefebvre voudrait inventer une "justice spécifique qui n'aille pas avec une procédure normale des tribunaux" après " l'exception culturelle." pourquoi pas.
> 
> Moi je vais demander une exception fiscale car je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui est faire de mes impôts.


+1 à condition que tu changes ton "ce qui est faire de mes impôts" par "ce qui est fait de mes impôts"  ::ninja::

----------


## Nyrius

> Quoi ? Ils oseraient passer outre les fondements de la République et de la Démocratie ?
> 
> Impensable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon ouais, m'étonnerait pas qu'ils "ouvrent "une tripotée de "tribunaux" dédié au piratage, le genre qui expédiera 50 affaires par jour et où le juge se contentera d'appliquer la procédure décrite par l'Etat.


Ca aurait plus aucun sens, autant directement parler de régime autoritaire tout de suite.

Enfin quelque chose me dit que ça va marcher quelque temps mais ça va se gripper niveau tribunal et finir comme la DADVSI...  :;): 
Surtout si Chrichri est remercier. ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais.
Et si Lefevbre pouvait disparaitre de la scène politique aussi.
Qu'il aille bosser chez ses potes des Majors et nous foute la paix.

----------


## WaGNe4

> Ca aurait plus aucun sens, autant directement parler de régime autoritaire tout de suite.
> 
> Enfin quelque chose me dit que ça va marcher quelque temps mais ça va se gripper niveau tribunal et finir comme la DADVSI... 
> Surtout si Chrichri est remercier.


Sans vouloir faire de démagogie aucune, si on étudie un peu les régimes autoritaires ou dictatoriaux, c'est drôle, on en est pas si loin.
Étude du parlement Européen, on est l'un des pays respectant le moins les droits de l'homme.
Commission de l'UE sur la torture, les tazers utilisés par les policiers Français sont considérés comme instruments de torture.
Bon on pourra toujours dire que ça se discute et que c'est pas si gros que ça, n'empêche que tout doucement on gratte dans ce sens sans que personne ne s'en émoi, Hadopi/Loppsi en étant d'autre preuves vis-à-vis des libertés individuelles. Et ça c'est grave.

----------


## Piruz

> tout doucement on gratte dans ce sens sans que personne ne s'en émoi.


Ben... Personne personne. C'est sur que par rapport la grande majorite des francais qui suivent la scene politique rien que pour savoir de qui est le gosse de Dati, c'est personne.

Mais sinon, je regrette, tous ceux qui sont un minimum euh... Conscients (si l'on puit dire), l'ont remarque. Mais a part en parler, en reparler, pousser des coups de gueule, on peut pas faire grand chose.
Et le soucis c'est que l'Etat ignore toutes ces paroles pour se cadrer sur les pensees de la majorite des francais qui a mon humble avis, n'ont pas plus de cervelle qu'un ado qui entre dans une boite de strip.

----------


## Joolmax

Predator, super cool la citation

----------


## vive la cliff

> Et le soucis c'est que l'Etat ignore toutes ces paroles pour se cadrer sur les pensees de la majorite des francais qui a mon humble avis, n'ont pas plus de cervelle qu'un ado qui entre dans une boite de strip.


Plutôt que de mépriser le peuple français, ça serait peut-être bien de lui proposer une alternative _crédible_. 

Nan parce que chez les socialistes, la seule chose qu'on espère à chaque présidentielle depuis Mittérand, c'est que le gouvernement en place se soit rendu suffisamment détestable pour être élu.

----------


## gwenladar

> Plutôt que de mépriser le peuple français, ça serait peut-être bien de lui proposer une alternative _crédible_. 
> 
> Nan parce que chez les socialistes, la seule chose qu'on espère à chaque présidentielle depuis Mittérand, c'est que le gouvernement en place se soit rendu suffisamment détestable pour être élu.


/HS
Euh non y en a eu un qui a eu un bon bilan, c est Jospin sous chirac (progres du pib, baisse de la dette, diminution du chomage (ok les 35h ct une connerie)), mais comme il a fait une campagne de merde, il s est fait torpille.

Ah et vu que lui il assume son echec, il est parti, alors que Albanel vient de s en prendre plein les dents et garde le sourire....

Bon OK actuellement y a rien a gauche , du coup on obtent les europeennes; 60% d abstention, 16% pour le PS et autant pour les vert ( j ai rien contre les verts, je sus plutot pour, mais ils ont beneficie du report de voix des déçus du PS quand meme)
/HS

----------


## chaosdémon

Ca va être difficile de créer des tribunaux spéciaux ,car le conseil a rappelé que il y a une présomption d'innocence et donc qu'il faut prouver la culpabilité et ca c'est long ,donc impossible de contourner les procédures ordinaires.

----------


## vive la cliff

> Euh non y en a eu un qui a eu un bon bilan, c est Jospin sous chirac (progres du pib, baisse de la dette, diminution du chomage (ok les 35h ct une connerie)), mais comme il a fait une campagne de merde, il s est fait torpille.
> 
> Ah et vu que lui il assume son echec, il est parti, alors que Albanel vient de s en prendre plein les dents et garde le sourire....


Jospin, le type qui a + privatisé que les gouvernements Juppé et Baladur réunis ? Le même type qui "luttait" contre les privatisations de ces gvt ? Le même qui s'esclaffait quand on lui demandait ce qu'il ferait s'il n'était pas au second tour ? C'est bien le socialiste qui disait "l'état ne peut pas tout" à des salariés en pleine déroute ? Celui qui a profité dans son bilan des privatisations et de la bulle internet ? On parle bien du même dis-moi ?

Et bien ce type-là, si tu suivais un peu la politique, n'a jamais cessé d'espèrer que le PS l'appelle à sa rescousse. Il n'a quitté le jiron du PS que depuis Royal. Alors non, il n'a pas assumé comme tu le dis. 

Et rien n'oblige Albanel à la démission.

----------


## cats_bulletin

Victoire ! ! ! !     Victoire ! ! !

----------


## ERISS

> C'est ainsi que HADOPI devait survivre à la censure des onze sages, composant le Conseil constitutionnel. Et les mauvais esprits de se gausser, comme quoi tout serait avalisé, que le conseil Constitutionnel, c'est du nougat, que tout ça ne sert à rien, qu'on serait mieux en Chine etc... 
> 
> Pourtant, pourtant, Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs de peu de foi, la nouvelle vient de tomber, HADOPI est maintenant une bête gravement blessée, puisque le Conseil l'a censurée. 
> 
> Selon le site du Monde, le Conseil a considéré que_ "Internet est une composante de la liberté d'expression et de consommation"_, et que _"en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime"_, le Conseil rappelle que _"c'est à la justice de prononcer une sanction lorsqu'il est établi qu'il y a des téléchargements illégaux". "Le rôle de la Haute autorité (Hadopi) est d'avertir le téléchargeur qu'il a été repéré, mais pas de le sanctionner"._


C'est pas ça qui va faire arrêter les déportations et faire retourner les déportés en france (pas retour aux camps bien sûr).. Là le Conseil des Vieux se la ferme.

----------


## Pinkipou

> Christine Albanel tient à remercier l’ensemble des créateurs, des salariés,     des entreprises et des organisations représentatives de l’audiovisuel, du     cinéma, de la musique et de l’Internet, en France et dans le monde entier, des instructions qu’ils lui ont constamment dicté dans la conduite de ce projet.


Fixed.

----------


## InkizitoR

Elle est très bien au final cette loi! Elle ne sera jamais appliquée...

----------


## Lapinaute

On dis aussi "heureux celui qui croit sans avoir vu" (heureux dans cette expression m'évoque la niaiserie) ou "il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tuer".

... Je suis encore loin de partager votre optimisme.

----------


## Yank31

Mention spéciale pour le titre !

----------


## Lapinaute

> Mention spéciale pour le titre !


Tremor ?

----------


## SAYA

> Ca va être difficile de créer des tribunaux spéciaux ,car le conseil a rappelé que il y a une présomption d'innocence et donc qu'il faut prouver la culpabilité et ca c'est long ,donc impossible de contourner les procédures ordinaires.



Je viens d'entendre à la radio "Hadopi a été modifiée par le Conseil Constitutionnel. Ce sera donc le Juge qui appliquera la sanction et non plus l'administration s'il est reconnu que l'internaute a téléchargé illégalement... ce sera difficilement applicable compte tenu de l'engorgement des Tribunaux"Joli foutoir dans les greffes en perspective, pire que les audiences de prud'hommes... Mais que vont faire nos avocats pour combler ces attentes (....télécharger sur leur portable....  ::P: )...

----------


## Nielle

Il est possible de couper 10000 jours en une coupure, heu non... De couper 1 jours en 10000 coupures.. De couper 10000 coupure en 10000 jours, de couper..

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je reste perplexe.

----------


## la_bosse

C'est bien fait les institutions... Tu es president, puis tu deviens vieux, tu rentres au conseil constitutionel... Un jeune loup te remplace... Il n'hesite pas a te tacler des qu'il peut... Mais toi, tu es la, peinard, au conseil... Tu attends... Puis vient hadopi sur ton bureau... Badam... 

Enfin tout ca pour dire qu'effectivement, on a tout de meme des institutions qui tiennent la route...

----------


## Montigny

Moi en tout cas , j'en ai plein le fion que l'argent de nos impôts soit dépenser dans des conneries pareil !!

Albanulle ! Rembourse immédiatement !

Remboursé ! Démission ! Remboursé ! Démission ! Rem....

----------


## Mitsuaki

Le considérant 29 (ou 28, je sais plus, j'ai lu ça hier) semble vouloir remettre la CNIL dans le circuit, aussi, il me semble.

----------


## WaGNe4

> Il est possible de couper 10000 jours en une coupure, heu non... De couper 1 jours en 10000 coupures.. De couper 10000 coupure en 10000 jours, de couper..


Aaaah, j'adore =), me faire éclater de rire comme ça au réveil.. Merci !




> Ben... Personne personne. C'est sur que par rapport la grande majorite des francais qui suivent la scene politique rien que pour savoir de qui est le gosse de Dati, c'est personne.
> 
> Mais sinon, je regrette, tous ceux qui sont un minimum euh... Conscients (si l'on puit dire), l'ont remarque. Mais a part en parler, en reparler, pousser des coups de gueule, on peut pas faire grand chose.
> Et le soucis c'est que l'Etat ignore toutes ces paroles pour se cadrer sur les pensees de la majorite des francais qui a mon humble avis, n'ont pas plus de cervelle qu'un ado qui entre dans une boite de strip.


On peut continuer à troller sur le sujet longtemps hein, mais quand à la cervelle de la majorité, si déjà on ne leur offrait pas un discours populiste de bas-étage peut-être que les choses changeraient, bien que, et ça m'arrache la gueule de le dire, tu dois sûrement avoir raison, y'a qu'à voir Berlusconi. 
Lui plus il en fait, plus il en a, sa liste pour les Européennes était composée de playmates de divers horizons, danseuses, strip-teaseuse, etc etc, et résultat il a térassé la concurrence. Et dans le discours il est encore meilleur que le notre quand il s'agit de "parler au peuple comme il veut qu'on lui parle" .

----------


## Hargn

Bon... Ne restent plus que trois points pour que ce soit parfait:

1 - Jeter cette loi à la poubelle.

2 - Mettre en place la licence globale.

3 - Créer le délit d'incompétence ministérielle: on pourra l'appeler Loi Albanel en hommage.

4 - Hou la menteuse ! (private joke à destination de la brigade de répression du lèse majesté).

5 - M... ça fait 4 étapes.

6 - Ha non ! 5 en fait.

----------


## picha67

Il resterai un semblant de démocratie en France ? Holy divine !

----------


## Shutan

Tu as oublié les deux dernières (et les plus importantes) :

7 - ?????

8 - Profit !

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> Il resterai un semblant de démocratie en France ? Holy divine !


Ne te réjouit pas trop vite, déclaration de Frédéric Lefebvre :

«_C'est pour ça que je précise qu'à partir du moment que le Conseil constitutionnel considère qu'il faut une procédure judiciaire, eh bien écoutez, il est indispensable que cette procédure judiciaire, ce soit un traitement spécifique, que ça n'aille pas avec une procédure normale devant les tribunaux_ »  

Bref, ils veulent remplacer une autorité spécifique par.... Une juridiction spécifique...

@+, Arka

----------


## ToasT

> Ne te réjouit pas trop vite, déclaration de Frédéric Lefebvre :
> 
> «_C'est pour ça que je précise qu'à partir du moment que le Conseil constitutionnel considère qu'il faut une procédure judiciaire, eh bien écoutez, il est indispensable que cette procédure judiciaire, ce soit un traitement spécifique, que ça n'aille pas avec une procédure normale devant les tribunaux_ »  
> 
> Bref, ils veulent remplacer une autorité spécifique par.... Une juridiction spécifique...
> 
> @+, Arka


Mouais enfin en même temps, vu la merde que c'est dans les tribunaux en ce moment, ils vont certainement pas accorder de nouveaux crédits pour une justice (même différente) alors qu'ils cherchent à tout couper, hein.

----------


## nuées

Heu... Juste pour savoir si j'ai faux de ne pas me réjouir autant que vous (même si c’est bien sympa d’entendre que le CC est vivace et qu’il se réfère à 1789 dans ce cas)... 
  Parce que même si Albanel fait preuve d'une sacrée inculture informatique, je n'arrive pas à croire que l'on assiste à autre chose qu'un magnifique coup de  Jarnac (1) ? 

  Avant il y avait DADVSI : gros marteau législatif, inutile car rien pour l’amorcer. En gros quand tu es attrapé, à tord ou a raison par DADVSI, ça fait mal. Mais cette loi toujours en vigueur, est non appliquée : créer la preuve du délit est trop compliquée à grande échelle pour le moment.

  Il y a HADOPI : qui (et si nous le savons, a fortiori le législateur aussi), est :
1)anticonstitutionnelle (preuve de la culpabilité inversée, coupure de moyen d’expression),    2) contraire aux lois Européenne. 
  Aujourd’hui tout le monde se réjouit en parlant de la "disparition" d' HADOPI. 
  Pourtant ce n'est pas ce que je comprends : le juge est réintroduit dans ses prérogatives et la riposte graduée devant aboutir à une coupure du net est annulée. Pas l'autorisation (certes par voie judiciaire et non plus administrative (ouf !!)) d'utilisation du mouchard pour voir ce qu'il se passe sur nos machines.

  Que reste il alors en gros :

  - une DADVSI : applicable mais non appliquée car il n'existe pas d'outil pour créer la preuve de la culpabilité.
  - une HADOPI : non adoptée pour le moment mais dont la partie mouchards est toujours intacte.

  Reste à mélanger DADVSI et HADOPI et secouer la boite très fort :
  Vous obtenez un magnifique petit truc que vous pouvez appeler ; DADHOPI ou HADOVSI. à savoir :  un ayant droit qui fait une action en justice, décision du juge se basant sur HADOPI,  pour vous imposer un mouchard afin de mettre en place un système d'écoute visant à faire la preuve de culpabilité, amende directe (salée) risque de prison (élevé),pas de riposte graduée, pas de coupure du net. 
  En gros une loi DADVSI qui a retrouvée ses c*****E. Le marteau peut être dorénavant amorcé ^^

  Ceci dit, comment est ce que l'on pourrait bien faire la preuve de la culpabilité d'un usager du net ?
  Comme dit plus haut : par le mouchard introduit par HADOPI. Ou bien pour se faciliter la tâche, pourquoi ne pas s'adresser au FAI ? 
  En leurs demander de capter à distance les données numériques, d'un usager désigner par monsieur le juge grâce à HADOPI, et qui sera sanctionner par le biais de DADVSI, si il est coupable…
  On ne peut pas faire ça pour le moment, mais si on secoue la boite encore très fort, on pourrait en faire sortir « MAM » et la LOPPSI, qui le permettra bien un jour.

  Beau coup de Jarnac non ?
  Maintenant je ne suis pas juriste, je dis peut être des trucs énorme. Mais en usager du net et citoyen lambda c’est ce que je lis entre les lignes…

Je n'arrive pas à séparer DADVSI, HADOPI et LOPPSI. Peut être ais je tord. 

  (1) L'expression *coup de Jarnac* se dit en référence à un coup violent, imprévu et considéré, *à tort*, comme déloyal ou pernicieux.

----------


## Neo_13

Mouchard sur décision de justice, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal, on appelle ça une "écoute". Et Vergès et quelques autres savent que ce n'est pas facile à obtenir : il faut des preuves crédibles AVANT la mise sur écoute.

Effectivement, la prochaine menace, c'est LOPPSI, mais on sait pas encore ce qu'elle va devenir.

Pour les tribunaux d'exception, il faut 7ans pour former un juge... Je ne peux pas croire qu'ils vont engorger encore plus les tribunaux actuels en piquant les juges, du coup c'est 7ans... Et quand bien même... Si la première instance est d'exception (fort peu crédible), la cour d'appel est cour d'appel.

D'autre part, toute d'exception que soit la cour qui n'existera pas, ça reste des juges, donc s'appuyant sur des preuves etc. Sinon, appel, puis cassation (pas de preuves crédibles me parait une infraction au droit suffisante).

Je vois déjà pas comment ils vont pouvoir créer les tribunaux d'exception (ça sonne tellement comme Nuremberg, que ça m'écorche les doigts de l'écrire en parlant de droits d'auteurs), alors de là à ce que ça serve à quelque chose.

C'est juste le chant du cygne.

----------


## Wobak

> Ne te réjouit pas trop vite, déclaration de Frédéric Lefebvre :
> 
> «_C'est pour ça que je précise qu'à partir du moment que le Conseil constitutionnel considère qu'il faut une procédure judiciaire, eh bien écoutez, il est indispensable que cette procédure judiciaire, ce soit un traitement spécifique, que ça n'aille pas avec une procédure normale devant les tribunaux_ »  
> 
> Bref, ils veulent remplacer une autorité spécifique par.... Une juridiction spécifique...
> 
> @+, Arka


Ca ne pourra jamais marcher ! HJDOPI c'est illisible ! We win  :;):

----------


## ToasT

> C'est juste le chant du cygne.


Aaaaaarghdopiiiiiiiiii.

----------


## Hirilorn

> tuellement inconstitutionnelles mais concrètement applicables. 
> 
> Mais, dans le cas que tu cites, des radars, ce n'est juridiquement pas pareil que HADOPI. 
> 
> En effet, la contravention est établie par un agent assermenté, or, l'article 537 du Code de procédure pénale nous dit que la preuve contraire des énonciations contenues dans les procès-verbaux peut être rapportée par écrit ou par témoin.
> 
> En outre, selon l'article 23 du Code de la route, les infractions routières sont de la compétence de l'ordre judiciaire, devant lesquelles le respect de la présomption d'innocence et des droits de la défense constituent des principes absolus.


Il y a tout de même quelque chose que je n'arrive pas à saisir, cher grand maître. Lorsque l'agent de police te colle une contravention, par exemple de stationnement, alors que tu n'es pas là, il n'y a pas de procès, pas de possibilité immédiate pour la défense de faire valoir ses arguments, et il y a pourtant bien sanction. Même chose pour les radars automatiques. Même si elle fait partie des "principes" de la police, comme vous le dites, où est dans ce cas précis la présomption d'innocence ? Je suis d'accord que la plaque minéralogique constitue un moyen d'identification plus fiable qu'une IP, mais j'ai du mal à situer où se situe la frontière entre une contravention de type "radar automatique" et une suspension d'abonnement. Qu'est-ce qui, fondamentalement, différencie ces deux sanctions ?

On a parlé de "contravention", plus haut. Mais comment définit-on précisément une contravention ? Une contravention ouvre-t-elle forcément la possibilité d'écorcher la présomption d'innocence ? Et pour ce qui est de l'assermentement, si cette qualification joue un rôle dans cette limitation de la présomption d'innocence, ont-ils la possibilité "d'assermenter" l'HADOPI ou les moyens qu'elle utilise ?




> Or, HADOPI, ce n'est pas ça. Enfin, ça _n'était_ pas ça. 
> 
> Pour faire simple, la preuve contraire ne pouvait pas être rapportée par écrit ou par témoin, mais que par le mouchard du gouvernement, si on l'avait installé dans l'ordinateur. 
> 
> Enfin, la présomption d'innocence est violée car l'adresse ip n'est absolument pas l'équivalent d'une plaque minéralogique. Mais alors, absolument pas de chez absolument pas. Du coup, le fait que ton adresse ip soit topée par HADOPI ne devrait certainement pas déclencher une sanction automatique. Et encore moins une sanction automatique qu'un recours judiciaire ne suspend pas et qu'un recours judiciaire rejettera si tu n'as pas le mouchard gouvernemental pour t'épauler.


Dans ce cas, suffirait-il qu'ils changent simplement cette disposition concernant le mouchard, pour le remplacer par une contestation par témoignage ou par écrit, pour que cette loi HADOPI redevienne constitutionnelle, au même titre qu'un radar automatique ?




> En gros donc, Pour HADOPI: sur la base d'une info peu fiable (l'adresse ip), on a une sanction automatique qu'une contestation judiciaire ne suspend pas, et que de toutes les façons, on ne peut combattre que si on a installé un mouchard gouvernemental.


Même chose ici : j'ai du mal à distinguer où est la frontière entre une plaque minéralogique et une adresse IP. L'une a beau être plus fiable que l'autre, elles ne permettent ni l'une ni l'autre d'identifier quelqu'un à tous les coups. Dans l'absence de possibilité absolue de trancher, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'une permettrait de s'asseoir en partie sur la présomption d'innocence (l'amende du radar automatique), alors que l'autre non.

*Pour résumer* : j'ai du mal à comprendre comment s'applique ce concept de présomption d'innocence dans le cas d'une contravention de radar automatique, ou même de stationnement. Dès lors qu'une sanction est délivrée sans passer par un juge, il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe.

----------


## ToasT

> *Pour résumer* : j'ai du mal à comprendre comment s'applique ce concept de présomption d'innocence dans le cas d'une contravention de radar automatique, ou même de stationnement. Dès lors qu'une sanction est délivrée sans passer par un juge, il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe.


Chuis pas dans la loi, mais à bien y regarder, lors d'une contravention, le policier voit ta voiture, avec tes plaques minéralogiques (que tu dois avoir à ton nom, c'est la loi), et c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de présomption d'innocence.
Dans le cas d'hadopi, quelqu'un peut usurper ton ip sans que tu t'en rendes compte (pas comme dans un cas de vol de voiture) et là, le cas de présomption d'innocence doit jouer. Ca doit être un truc comme ça non ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dans le cas d'hadopi, quelqu'un peut usurper ton ip sans que tu t'en rendes compte (pas comme dans un cas de vol de voiture) et là, le cas de présomption d'innocence doit jouer. Ca doit être un truc comme ça non ?


 C'est plus con que ça. Pas d'IP fixe => l'adresse peut être réattribuée quand tu te déconnectes.

----------


## Hirilorn

> Chuis pas dans la loi, mais à bien y regarder, lors d'une contravention, le policier voit ta voiture, avec tes plaques minéralogiques (que tu dois avoir à ton nom, c'est la loi), et c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de présomption d'innocence.


Sauf que ce n'est pas forcément toi qui es au volant. La plaque minéralogique n'est donc pas un moyen sur à 100% d'identifier le responsable du délit. Du coup, je ne vois pas en quoi elle diffère de l'IP.

----------


## darkape

Pour info, la décision du conseil constitutionnel est en ligne 

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.fr/conseil-constitutionnel/francais/les-decisions/2009/decisions-par-date/2009/2009-580-dc/decision-n-2009-580-dc-du-10-juin-2009.42666.html] A CETTE ADRESSE 

Je laisse GMB vous faire une analyse juridique de cette décision qui est, à mon avis, tout à fait JOUISSIVE.

Juste pour préciser, c'est bien plus qu'un coup de jarnac. En effet, il existe maintenant en droit français une liberté d'accès à internet : donc la coupure de l'accès ne peut être décider que pour de raisons importantes, pour une infraction grave et que l'intérêt protégé soit proportionné à la gravité de l'atteinte à la libreté d'accès à internet. Or, selon le COnseil, l'accès à internet est une composante de la liberté d'expression, matrice de la démocratie ... Donc bon courage pour justifier la coupure pour le téléchargement du dernier MP3 de Carla Bruni ...

Ensuite, je souhaite de tout coeur bon courage aux crânes d'oeufs qui doivent bosser d'arrache pied aujourd'hui à la rédaction de HADOPI II. Crée un tribunal spécial est très risqué d'un point de vu juridique car : non seulement seul le juge JUDICIAIRE est gardien du droit de propriété (qui inclu droit de propriété itnelectuel) mais maintenant on joue aussi avec un droit constitutionnel ... Donc crée une espèce d'HADOPI bis composé de magistrats risque d'être retoqué à nouveau, car cette juridiction d'exception ne pourra pas limiter les droits de la défense (point très appuyé par la décision).

En fait, le Conseil Constitutionnel dans sa décision défini clairement le rôle d'HADOPI : désengorger les tribunaux en permettant une mise en garde de l'internaute, du style "Internaute, je te vois".

En tout état de cause, et même si on permet la coupure par un juge, il reste la question 1°) de la proportionnalité de la mesure (question qui n'a pas été tranché par le Conseil), 2°) de la conformité de la mesure à la CEDH ...

Bref, c'est un bordel monstrueux.

PS : pour répondre au sujet sur le "mouchard", on va permettre en effet de prendre "toute mesure utile pour mettre fin" à l'infraction sur les droits d'auteurs, cependant vu que la partie de la loi sur la sanction qui prévoyait l'installation du mouchard a été supprimé, cette possibilité ne semble plus ouverte au juge et en tout état de cause se heurte à plusieurs libertés ... 

Il y a là, encore, un espace de jurisprudence à remplir

----------


## Sheraf

> Chuis pas dans la loi, mais à bien y regarder, lors d'une contravention, le policier voit ta voiture, avec tes plaques minéralogiques (que tu dois avoir à ton nom, c'est la loi), et c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de présomption d'innocence.
> Dans le cas d'hadopi, quelqu'un peut usurper ton ip sans que tu t'en rendes compte (pas comme dans un cas de vol de voiture) et là, le cas de présomption d'innocence doit jouer. Ca doit être un truc comme ça non ?


Tu peux très bien avoir un malin qui s'est fait une fausse plaque, comme cette histoire de tracteur flashé à plus de 200 sur l'autoroute.
Ca a été long à dépêtrer pour les proprio du tracteur je crois bien.


D'un autre coté, pour les pv de stationnement, les laisser couler et dire "c'est pas moi c'est soit une erreur soit on m'a volé ma plaque", ca passe assez souvent. Surtout quand tu les manges à Paris avec une plaque autre que 75.


Sinon, pour moi non, y a pas vraiment de difference entre ip et plaque d'immatriculation, sauf que c'est bien plus dur, couteux et dangereux de falsifier une plaque. Faut avoir la même voiture pour que ça passe, sinon au bout de deux flashages t'es recherché... Tu peux te faire gauler beaucoup plus facilement, faut falsifier plein de papier pour pouvoir passer un contrôle rectal...etc...

N'importe quel binoclard du net peut voler une ip sans que rien ne lui arrive.

----------


## darkape

> Chuis pas dans la loi, mais à bien y regarder, lors d'une contravention, le policier voit ta voiture, avec tes plaques minéralogiques (que tu dois avoir à ton nom, c'est la loi), et c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de présomption d'innocence.
> Dans le cas d'hadopi, quelqu'un peut usurper ton ip sans que tu t'en rendes compte (pas comme dans un cas de vol de voiture) et là, le cas de présomption d'innocence doit jouer. Ca doit être un truc comme ça non ?


La question n'est pas là.

On peut créer des présomption de culpabilité, tant qu'elles sont ET justifiées ET réfragable (i.e. On peut prouver son innocence). 

Pour la contravention, on est face à un flagrant délit : la preuve de l'infraction est établie, tout propriétaire est responsable de son véhicule. Par contre, on pourra prouver son innocence par tout moyen en prouvant que le véhicule était sous la garde d'un tiers.

Dans le cas de la loi HADOPI, les problèmes étaient multiples :
- pas de droit de la défense,
- faiblesse de la preuve de l'imputabilité de la faute (c'est pas parce qu'une adresse IP a été utilisée qu'elle se rapporte forcément à M. X qui avait cette adresse à cette date là, à l'inverse de la voiture garée en stationnement interdit pour laquelle on a moults éléments d'identification)
- limites aux possibilités de prouver son innocence (comment prouver la fraude ?)

LE passage de la décision concernée :




> 17. Considérant, en outre, qu'en vertu de l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789, tout homme est présumé innocent jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été déclaré coupable ; qu'il en résulte qu'en principe le législateur ne saurait instituer de présomption de culpabilité en matière répressive ; que, toutefois, à titre exceptionnel, de telles présomptions peuvent être établies, notamment en matière contraventionnelle, dès lors qu'elles ne revêtent pas de caractère irréfragable, qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité ; 
> 
>  18. Considérant, en l'espèce, qu'il résulte des dispositions déférées que la réalisation d'un acte de contrefaçon à partir de l'adresse internet de l'abonné constitue, selon les termes du deuxième alinéa de l'article L. 331-21, " la matérialité des manquements à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3 " ; que seul le titulaire du contrat d'abonnement d'accès à internet peut faire l'objet des sanctions instituées par le dispositif déféré ; que, pour s'exonérer de ces sanctions, il lui incombe, en vertu de l'article L. 331-38, de produire les éléments de nature à établir que l'atteinte portée au droit d'auteur ou aux droits voisins procède de la fraude d'un tiers ; qu'ainsi, en opérant un renversement de la charge de la preuve, l'article L. 331-38 institue, en méconnaissance des exigences résultant de l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789, une présomption de culpabilité à l'encontre du titulaire de l'accès à internet, pouvant conduire à prononcer contre lui des sanctions privatives ou restrictives de droit ;

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Puis l'IP est aléatoire pour beaucoup de personnes, par défaut. 
Une fausse plaque c'est quand  même pas courant (car très risqué)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> La question n'est pas là.
> 
> On peut créer des présomption de culpabilité, tant qu'elles sont ET justifiées ET réfragable (i.e. On peut prouver son innocence). 
> 
> Pour la contravention, on est face à un flagrant délit : la preuve de l'infraction est établie, tout propriétaire est responsable de son véhicule. Par contre, on pourra prouver son innocence par tout moyen en prouvant que le véhicule était sous la garde d'un tiers.
> 
> Dans le cas de la loi HADOPI, les problèmes étaient multiples :
> - pas de droit de la défense,
> - faiblesse de la preuve de l'imputabilité de la faute (c'est pas parce qu'une adresse IP a été utilisée qu'elle se rapporte forcément à M. X qui avait cette adresse à cette date là, à l'inverse de la voiture garée en stationnement interdit pour laquelle on a moults éléments d'identification)
> ...





> Puis l'IP est aléatoire pour beaucoup de personnes, par défaut. 
> Une fausse plaque c'est quand  même pas courant (car très risqué)


Voilà c'est ça  :;):

----------


## captain_torche

Pour l'IP, les FAI savent tout de même à qui ils ont attribué une IP (même dynamique) pendant telle plage horaire, hein  :;): 
Mais effectivement, ce n'est pas nécessairement un ordi précis derrière une adresse IP (Vu qu'elle n'identifie de manière formelle que le modem / routeur, et qu'on peut être plusieurs postes derrière cette adresse IP).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est clair.
Va retrouver le vilain piratin derrière une IP adressé à une société de 150 personnes  ::P:

----------


## Yank31

Arg je pinaille mais la contravention n'est pas un flagrant délit !

Ahhh c'est une infraction flagrante au mieux, mais pas un délit... :désolé:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

A son cache-oeil et son chapeau avec une tete de mort sur la tete peut etre ?

C est une certaine forme de soulagement meme si je sens que tant qu ils ne seront pas sur la bonne piste, on est bon pour stresser a chaque mministre de la culture elu(e).

----------


## TheToune

> Sauf que ce n'est pas forcément toi qui es au volant. La plaque minéralogique n'est donc pas un moyen sur à 100% d'identifier le responsable du délit. Du coup, je ne vois pas en quoi elle diffère de l'IP.


Bien sur que si ...
Tu est propriétaire au titre de la carte grise, du véhicule et de son immatriculation. Tu est responsable au yeux de la loi de tout ce qui est fait de ton véhicule et donc de toutes les infractions commises quelque soi le conducteurs. Sauf si tu déclare un vol.

----------


## darkape

> Arg je pinaille mais la contravention n'est pas un flagrant délit !
> 
> Ahhh c'est une infraction flagrante au mieux, mais pas un délit... :désolé:


Soit soit, je voulais dire "la flagrance", i.e. L'autorité répressive est témoin directe de l'infraction, rédige un PV constatant la réalité de l'infraction et dispose de pouvoirs spéciaux pour obtenir les éléments de preuve.

 :tired:  tu me cherches toi ....  :tired:

----------


## chaosdémon

Je crois que le juge a toujours condamné en dessous des peines demandées pour le piratage,on peut donc espérer qu'il ne coupera jamais internet?

----------


## Lapinaute

> C'est clair.
> Va retrouver le vilain piratin derrière une IP adressé à une société de 150 personnes



Les logs de l'admin. Ca marche aussi pour une boite de 500 et plus. Officieusement beaucoup de boites surveillent les connexions de leurs employés.

Ps. évitez de citer Lefebvre ... Ca à des effets nocifs sur mon moral.

----------


## darkape

> Les logs de l'admin. Ca marche aussi pour une boite de 500 et plus. Officieusement beaucoup de boites surveillent les connexions de leurs employés.


... Sans pouvoir l'utiliser comme preuve devant un tribunal cependant  :^_^:  !

----------


## captain_torche

Sauf que tant que c'est officieux, ils ne peuvent pas agir contre l'employé qui aurait utilisé son ordi à des fins personnelles.

Edith : grillé par un sombre primate.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Sauf que tant que c'est officieux, ils ne peuvent pas agir contre l'employé qui aurait utilisé son ordi à des fins personnelles.
> 
> Edith : grillé par un sombre primate.



C'est pas si evident, le boulot de l'admin est de veiller au bon fonctionnement du parc, il peut donc normalement dire quelle machine a fait quoi... Si un poste bouffe trop de bp par exemple.

----------


## nuées

> Je crois que le juge a toujours condamné en dessous des peines demandées pour le piratage,on peut donc espérer qu'il ne coupera jamais internet?


D'autant  plus, que si j'ai bien compris, la sanction elle même n'existe plus, puisque les moyens de celle ci ont disparu. Tu peux pas faire appliquer une sanction si les moyens pour le faire sont illégaux, c'est con mais  ça me fait bien marrer ça  :^_^:  ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 12h44 ----------




> C'est pas si evident, le boulot de l'admin est de veiller au bon fonctionnement du parc, il peut donc normalement dire quelle machine a fait quoi... Si un poste bouffe trop de bp par exemple.


Alors m'sieur l'admin mets en place des système qui lui permette d'empêcher l'accés a telle ou telle ressource non-utile pour le boulot de la boite.
Là il est dans son droit ; mais si il se radine avec sa liste devant monsieur le juge, bin  le juge y va  :tired: , parceque il a autre chose à faire je pense.

----------


## Wobak

> Les logs de l'admin. Ca marche aussi pour une boite de 500 et plus. Officieusement beaucoup de boites surveillent les connexions de leurs employés.
> 
> Ps. évitez de citer Lefebvre ... Ca à des effets nocifs sur mon moral.


Et j'ajoute que ça doit être interdit par le règlement intérieur de la dite société en général et qu'en plus d'avoir des problèmes avec la loi, tu pourras te faire virer pour faute je pense.

----------


## Hirilorn

> La question n'est pas là.
> 
> On peut créer des présomption de culpabilité, tant qu'elles sont ET justifiées ET réfragable (i.e. On peut prouver son innocence).


Admettons qu'on puisse effectivement créer des présomptions de culpabilité. Dans ce cas, il y a toujours quelque chose qui m'échappe :

1)- Comment définir précisément le "justifiées" ? La barre présomption de culpabilité justifiée/non justifiée peut être placée à peu près n'importe où, et pourtant, le conseil constitutionnel l'a placée à un endroit précis dans notre cas. Sur quelle base théorique ?

2)- En quoi la réfragabilité diffère-t-elle d'une inversion de la charge de la preuve, qui comme le montre la décision du conseil, est anticonstitutionnelle ?




> Pour la contravention, on est face à un flagrant délit : la preuve de l'infraction est établie, tout propriétaire est responsable de son véhicule. Par contre, on pourra prouver son innocence par tout moyen en prouvant que le véhicule était sous la garde d'un tiers.


Là, c'est pareil : je bloque. En quoi le flagrant délit (ou l'infraction flagrante, comme dit plus bas) permet-elle de zapper l'intervention d'un juge et donc, la présomption d'innocence ? Si tu tues quelqu'un sous le nez d'un policier dans la rue, tu as quand même le droit à un procès, même s'il y a eu flagrance ? 





> Dans le cas de la loi HADOPI, les problèmes étaient multiples :
> - pas de droit de la défense,


Admettons. Mais la possibilité de prouver son innocence, était tout de même laissée, de manière un peu similaire aux personnes qui déclarent quelqu'un d'autre au volant de leur voiture flashée par un radar.




> - faiblesse de la preuve de l'imputabilité de la faute (c'est pas parce qu'une adresse IP a été utilisée qu'elle se rapporte forcément à M. X qui avait cette adresse à cette date là, à l'inverse de la voiture garée en stationnement interdit pour laquelle on a moults éléments d'identification)


Je comprends bien que la preuve est faible, mais du coup, je ne vois pas en quoi ça a à voir avec la présomption d'innocence. Avec ce que je disais plus haut, même si la preuve est forte, ça n'autorise pas forcément à zapper un procès.

----------


## darkape

> D'autant  plus, que si j'ai bien compris, la sanction elle même n'existe plus, puisque les moyens de celle ci ont disparu. Tu peux pas faire appliquer une sanction si les moyens pour le faire sont illégaux, c'est con mais  ça me fait bien marrer ça  ^^


Je confirme, no poena sine lege !

----------


## nuées

> Je confirme, no poena sine lege !


Mais ouéééé !! No poena sine lege !!
J'l'avions su'l'bout d'la l'angue mais j'l'avions avalé... Crotte  :;):

----------


## darkape

> Admettons qu'on puisse effectivement créer des présomptions de culpabilité. Dans ce cas, il y a toujours quelque chose qui m'échappe :
> (...)


Je vais tenter de répondre à tes multiples interrogations, alors :

Liminaire : 

Présomption d'innocence = innocent jusqu'à ce que la culpabilité soit prouvée. Ce principe s'applique avant et pendant un procès. Le renversement de la présomption signifie juste que c'est à l'accusé de prouver son innocence. Il ne signifie PAS l'absence de proèce.

1°)Comment définir précisément le "justifiées" ? Le principe est un rapport de proportionnalité entre le but recherché et le moyen utilisé. Pour la présomption d'innocence, son inversion étant une dérogation exceptionnelle, se rapport de proportionnalité sera étudié avec beaucoup de rigidité (i.e. Le moyen est considéré comme la bombe atomique : on l'utilise pas sur un lanceur de cailloux).

2°)En quoi la réfragabilité diffère-t-elle d'une inversion de la charge de la preuve, qui comme le montre la décision du conseil, est anticonstitutionnelle ? La question ne se pose pas en ces termes :

Un présomption de culpabilité est une inversion de la charge de la preuve en général, mais pas toujours. Il peut arriver que cette présomption soit "définitive", c'est à dire qu'il sera impossible ou particulièrement difficile de prouver son innocence. 

Ainsi, si une loi pénal dit "on a retrouvé votre ADN sur les lieux du crime, vous êtes coupable", alors il y a présomption de culpabilité irréfragable.

3°) En quoi le flagrant délit (ou l'infraction flagrante, comme dit plus bas) permet-elle de zapper l'intervention d'un juge et donc, la présomption d'innocence ?

La flagrance ne zappe pas le juge, mais elle crée un doute plus que sérieux sur la culpabilité d'une personne. Un jugement sera nécessaire quand même, mais dans les faits il sera difficile à l'accusée de convaincre le juge de son innocence, même s'il est supposé innocent. Exemple : on me retrouve chez moi avec un couteau ensanglanté dans la main devant mon voisin mort au corps chaud. C'est une flagrance, et il pèsera sur moi de forts soupçons de culpabilité. 

La flagrance n'est pas de nature à porter atteinte au principe juridique de la présomption d'innocence, mais dans les faits elle a tendance à l'atténuer voire l'inverser.

4°) Mais la possibilité de prouver son innocence, était tout de même laissée ...

Oui et non. Tout d'abord il n'y avait pas de droit de la défense. A priori, aucune procédure n'était prévue dans la loi pour permettre de présenter un mémoire. Donc difficile de prouver son innocence. Ensuite les preuves admises pour prouver son innocence étaient très limitée : a) le logiciel espion, b) la fraude et c) la force majeure. Inutile de dire que pour prouver la fraude, faut être un expert, quand à la force majeure, on va mal comment elle s'applique en l'espèce (force majeure en droit = élément ou évènement irrésistible, imprévisible et extérieur).

Si on ajoute à ça que pour accuser un internaute, un simple relevé d'IP suffisait (comme indiqué preuve très faible), tout internaute se trouvait dans l'impossiblité de prouver son innocence à moins d'avoir intallé un logiciel espion. 

Alors, quid s'il était dans l'incapacité d'installé ce logiciel ? De bug de son ordinateur ? De beug du logiciel ? Alors, l'internaute ne pouvait PAS prouver son innocence. CQFD.

5°) Je comprends bien que la preuve est faible, mais du coup, je ne vois pas en quoi ça a à voir avec la présomption d'innocence.

Présomption d'innocence = innocent tant que culpabilité n'est pas prouvée. Si je peux prouver la culpabilité avec un élément "discutable", la présomption d'innocence perd son utilité. Par exemple : ma femme est morte assassiné, j'ai touché son assurance vie, on me poursuit en utilisant cet argent comme preuve de mon crime (motivation). Si le parquet n'a pas besoin de preuve supplémentaire, je devrais alors faire la preuve de mon innocence ... Ce qui annule la présomption d'innocence.

----------


## Eradan

> Là, c'est pareil : je bloque. En quoi le flagrant délit (ou l'infraction flagrante, comme dit plus bas) permet-elle de zapper l'intervention d'un juge et donc, la présomption d'innocence ? Si tu tues quelqu'un sous le nez d'un policier dans la rue, tu as quand même le droit à un procès, même s'il y a eu flagrance ? 
> 
> Admettons. Mais la possibilité de prouver son innocence, était tout de même laissée, de manière un peu similaire aux personnes qui déclarent quelqu'un d'autre au volant de leur voiture flashée par un radar.


Je rajoute un petit truc: il existe une hiérarchie dans la loi pour les crimes, délits et contraventions. J'ai trouvé ca en vitesse (c'est moche, mais bon) pour confirmer ce que je pensais, en clair la gravité de l'acte détermine les sanctions applicables, et donc le degré de présomption de culpabilité tolérable.

----------


## darkape

> Je rajoute un petit truc: il existe une hiérarchie dans la loi pour les crimes, délits et contraventions. J'ai trouvé ca en vitesse (c'est moche, mais bon) pour confirmer ce que je pensais, en clair la gravité de l'acte détermine les sanctions applicables, et donc le degré de présomption de culpabilité tolérable.


**

  lol, c'est du droit Tunisien ?  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Neo_13

> Là, c'est pareil : je bloque. En quoi le flagrant délit (ou l'infraction flagrante, comme dit plus bas) permet-elle de zapper l'intervention d'un juge et donc, la présomption d'innocence ? Si tu tues quelqu'un sous le nez d'un policier dans la rue, tu as quand même le droit à un procès, même s'il y a eu flagrance ?


L'exemple est mal choisi : si un flic te voit tuer quelqu'un alors que le flic est dans la rue et toi+le mort chez toi, il n'a pas besoin d'attendre le juge d'instruction pour rentrer chez toi. Pour autant, tu auras quand même un procès où il incombera au procureur de montrer ta culpabilité, y compris en faisant témoigner le flic.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> Mouais enfin en même temps, vu la merde que c'est dans les tribunaux en ce moment, ils vont certainement pas accorder de nouveaux crédits pour une justice (même différente) alors qu'ils cherchent à tout couper, hein.


« Christine Albanel a d'ores et déjà annoncé la création de « neuf TGI en région pour gérer ce type de contentieux »

Tu disais ?  ::|: 

@+, Arka

----------


## Eradan

> **
> 
>   lol, c'est du droit Tunisien ?


Aucune idée, mais le décalage entre le sérieux du texte du CC, la citation de GMB en titre et le côté décalé ( ::ninja:: ) du texte m'a amusé  ::P:

----------


## gwenladar

> « Christine Albanel a d'ores et déjà annoncé la création de « neuf TGI en région pour gérer ce type de contentieux »
> 
> Tu disais ? 
> 
> @+, Arka


Je copie-colle ma remarque sur numerama:

Mais bien sur c est certainement au ministre *de la culture* d annoncer et de prevoir la creation de tribunaux, alors que la garde des sceaux en a ferme recement....

Elle delire ou quoi?????

----------


## Hargn

> « Christine Albanel a d'ores et déjà annoncé la création de « neuf TGI en région pour gérer ce type de contentieux »
> 
> Tu disais ? 
> 
> @+, Arka


Owi la création de tribunaux d'exception pour faire plaisir aux majors... Miam...


Il n'y a pas a dire ils sont fort nos apprentis sorciers, ils vont arriver à nous refaire le coup de la prohibition US 75 ans après avec leur bêtise crasse: les gens vont consommer  hors la loi et crypter leurs communications pour se cacher du gouvernement. C'est le moment réserver le nom de domaine DLeasy.dtc

----------


## darkape

Ca tombe bien, je cherche du boulot moi en ce moment  ::lol::

----------


## Wa Gon Li

> « Christine Albanel a d'ores et déjà annoncé la création de « neuf TGI en région pour gérer ce type de contentieux »
> 
> Tu disais ? 
> 
> @+, Arka


Z'ont pt'et' des trucs plus intéressant à juger que du téléchargement non ? Ou pt'et qu'ils veulent privatiser les tribunaux  ::P:

----------


## chaosdémon

9 tgi pour gérer 1000 affaires par jour en sachant qu'il faut respecter les règles du procès avec contradictoire et apport de preuve par l'accusation (de toute façon ,un  juge fera la procédure normale sous peine de se faire casser par les cours supérieures) qui prennent des semaines?

----------


## Sonny Jim

Si ça n'a pas déjà été fait:

"BEHIND YOU! Constitutionnal ninjas!"

----------


## Nohmas

> Aujourd’hui tout le monde se réjouit en parlant de la "disparition" d' HADOPI. 
> Pourtant ce n'est pas ce que je comprends : le juge est réintroduit dans ses prérogatives et la riposte graduée devant aboutir à une coupure du net est annulée. Pas l'autorisation (certes par voie judiciaire et non plus administrative (ouf !!)) d'utilisation du mouchard pour voir ce qu'il se passe sur nos machines.
> 
> Que reste il alors en gros :
> 
> - une DADVSI : applicable mais non appliquée car il n'existe pas d'outil pour créer la preuve de la culpabilité.
> - une HADOPI : non adoptée pour le moment mais dont la partie mouchards est toujours intacte.
> 
> Reste à mélanger DADVSI et HADOPI et secouer la boite très fort :
> ...


Hum, je crois bien qu'il y a quand même un beau mélange. Enfin, si j'ai bien tout compris  ::huh:: 

On a d'une part l'HADOPI qui vient de se prendre un épic fail : il s'agit d'une procédure administrative destinée à la lutte contre le piratage. Là, il n'était pas question de mouchard, en dehors du "Spyware" destiné à prouver qu'on n'avait rien téléchargé. L'installation de ce logiciel n'était pas sur décision d'une autorité quelconque (pas même d'un juge), mais uniquement à l'initiative du possesseur de l'ordinateur. Et à ma connaissance, ce Spyware n'est pas sensé donner la possibilité de récupérer n'importe quelle donnée existant sur la machine (oui, je sais, je suis un peu naif...)

De l'autre côté, on a la LOPPSI : il s'agit d'une procédure judiciaire (sous contrôle donc d'un magistrat) qui permet de placer le fameux mouchard sur un Pc pour pouvoir récupérer n'importe quelle donnée s'y trouvant. Et là, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec l'HADOPI, car cette procédure n'a strictement rien à voir avec la lutte contre le piratage (sauf peut être dans le cas d'une atteinte à la sureté de l'état, et donc assimilable à du terrorisme), mais en tout cas pas avec celui visé par Albanulle. Il s'agit ici de lutte contre la criminalité organisée. Comme le disait Neo_13, cela pourrait s'apparenter à des "écoutes", bien que je le verrai plus comme des surveillances, similaires à ce qui existe déjà (pose de micro ou camera dans des domiciles ou véhicules). Seuls quelques services de police spécialisés les utilisent, et encore très rarement. Bref, je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde crie au loup au sujet de la LOPPSI, ça ne sera jamais utilisé pour traquer le malheureux geek en train de télécharger le dernier album de Madonna. 
Ne serait que la démarche, qui est totalement différente : dans l'HADOPI, on filtre tout ce qui passe chez le FAI pour relever (potentiellement) tous les fraudeurs, un peu à la manière d'un radar automatique routier. Pour la LOPPSI, il faut déjà qu'il y ait une enquête judiciaire en cours, et qu'il y ait de "fortes présomptions de culpabilité" à l'égard d'un individu, permettant de mettre son PC sous mouchard. 

La seule chose qui me gêne dans la LOPPSI (à ce propos), c'est que la décision de branchement du mouchard soit prise par le Juge des Libertés et de la Détention. Enfin, c'est dans l'air du temps de vouloir écarter le juge d'instruction... Paix à son âme...

----------


## SAYA

> Champagne \o/


C'est pas fini : je viens d'entendre : Niko a décidé que la loi serait promulguée sans la partie censurée par le CC et qu'il reviendrait sur les sanctions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :B):

----------


## gwenladar

> C'est pas fini : je viens d'entendre : Niko a décidé que la loi serait promulguée sans la partie censurée par le CC et qu'il reviendrait sur les sanctions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ca je l ai deja dit hier soir  ::P: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=96

Confirme par depeche AFP.

----------


## SAYA

> Ca je l ai deja dit hier soir 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=96
> 
> Confirme par depeche AFP.


 ::rolleyes::  désolée j'avais pas vu trop fatiguée ::zzz::

----------


## gwenladar

> désolée j'avais pas vu trop fatiguée


(pas grave je voulais juste frimer un peu  ::P: )

Il va etre interessant de suivre la nouvelle loi de complement, j attends de voir comment il vont pouvoir concilier les exigences du CC avec leur volonte affichee de faire du traitement de masse rapide.

----------


## Neo_13

> (pas grave je voulais juste frimer un peu )
> 
> Il av etre interessant de suivre la nouvelle loi de complement, j attends de voir comment il vont pouvoir concilleir les exigences du CC avec leur volonte afficher de faire du traitement de masse rapide.


Surtout maintenant que le CC a rappelé le sens du mot "irréfragable" qui va pouvoir être servi à toutes les sauces par les avocats.

2 hypothèses :
- tribunal : 1) ça va être long, 2) ça va sanctionner moins de 1000mecs PAR AN (certains avancent des chiffres de l'ordre de la dizaine par an) 3) de toutes façons, le CC a demandé à ce que le nombre de plaintes soit raisonnable (le CC peut il re-déchirer une loi, ou se torcher avec un décret ? Si le nombre de plaintes n'est pas raisonnable, par exemple) 4) si c'est rapide, ya toute la hiérarchie d'appel et notamment la cassation, casse couille parmi les casse couilles, qui a la sale habitude de juger la procédure et non les faits (et la procédure de type délit de contrefaçon par téléchargement internet est très longue si elle est faite correctement), et tous les appels sont suspensifs 5) si c'est lent, et ça le sera de toutes façons, à la fin, c'est très peu de procédures par an et donc retour à dadvsi
- amende : ça, c'est administratif, donc ils peuvent. Mais je peux nier. Donc on passe au tribunal (comme sur la route). C'est irréfragable donc la présomption d'innocence prévaut (contrairement à la route, donc), donc retour au point au dessus.




> Un service gratuit est toujours remplacé par un service payant de meilleure qualité.


Yapluka. Parce qu'actuellement, les service payant sont très chers et de mauvaise qualité.

J'envisage par exemple d'acheter au moins 15 albums à 2.99€ sur amazon.fr. Soit plus que ce que j'ai acheté ces 10 dernières années. Et ce serait du FLAC que j'augmenterais FORTEMENT le nombre d'album encore.

----------


## Maxwell

J'ai pas tout lu les commentaires désolé si c'est déja passé mais... Serait-il possible que tout ça soit fait "exprès" ?

Une loi polémique, mal foutue, inapplicable, soutenue becs et ongles malgré l'évidence, et qui est bien partie pour finir au fin fond d'un tiroir.

D'un coté, tous les lobbys de l'industrie de la culture ne peuvent trop rien dire: "bah vous voyez, on vous a préparé une loi comme vous la vouliez, mais elle passe pas. C'est pas notre faute !"

De l'autre, 20 millions d'internautes impossible à caser en prison, et la victoire de la liberté d'expression (et de consommation) et de la vie privée.

C'est pas que tout le monde est content, mais ça limite largement les frais, ça fait gagner du temps et personne ne peut vraiment gueuler. Ils auraient voulu le faire exprès, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement.

Non ?

----------


## gwenladar

> J'ai pas tout lu les commentaires désolé si c'est déja passé mais... Serait-il possible que tout ça soit fait "exprès" ?
> 
> Une loi polémique, mal foutue, inapplicable, soutenue becs et ongles malgré l'évidence, et qui est bien partie pour finir au fin fond d'un tiroir.
> 
> D'un coté, tous les lobbys de l'industrie de la culture ne peuvent trop rien dire: "bah vous voyez, on vous a préparé une loi comme vous la vouliez, mais elle passe pas. C'est pas notre faute !"
> 
> De l'autre, 20 millions d'internautes impossible à caser en prison, et la victoire de la liberté d'expression (et de consommation) et de la vie privée.
> 
> C'est pas que tout le monde est content, mais ça limite largement les frais, ça fait gagner du temps et personne ne peut vraiment gueuler. Ils auraient voulu le faire exprès, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement.
> ...


Je te renvoi a ce post
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...&p=2&#c2413209

Les theories du complot foisonnent. La tienne et celle la ne sont meme pas incompatible.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h56 ----------




> J'envisage par exemple d'acheter au moins 15 albums à 2.99€ sur amazon.fr. Soit plus que ce que j'ai acheté ces 10 dernières années. Et ce serait du FLAC que j'augmenterais FORTEMENT le nombre d'album encore.


J envisage aussi de prendre de la musique sur amazon, ce que je faisait deja avant, mais maintenant c est en france. Je suis par contre assez decu du format choisi.  A taille egale, un ogg avec la meme compression aurait ete mieux.

----------


## ERISS

> Serait-il possible que tout ça soit fait "exprès" ?
> 
> Une loi polémique, mal foutue, inapplicable, soutenue becs et ongles malgré l'évidence, et qui est bien partie pour finir au fin fond d'un tiroir.
> 
> , 20 millions d'internautes impossible à caser en prison, et la victoire de la liberté d'expression (et de consommation) et de la vie privée.
> 
> C'est pas que tout le monde est content, mais ça limite largement les frais, ça fait gagner du temps et personne ne peut vraiment gueuler. Ils auraient voulu le faire exprès, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement.
> 
> Non ?


C'est ce dont je me doute (exprimé sur l'autre thread):
Sarko a fait jouer l'illusion démocratique, faisant en sorte que le Conseil des Vieux Enculés serve (apparamment seulement) pour une fois à quelquechose.

----------


## FIVE-one

Belle citation de Predator les gars !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'avais pas fait gaffe, mais terrible le titre du sujet  ::):

----------

